#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Verhuurprijzen .. hoe berekenen?

## verhuur x

ik heb nu al meermaals op sites van jullie gekeken,en dan speciaal de verhuurprijzen.Klopt het ongeveer dat er gerekend wordt op 1/30 van de nieuwprijs?

Ik vraag mij gewoon af of jullie die bedragen ook effectief aanrekenen?
Want als ik die prijzen hier(=belgisch limburg) moet hanteren dan wordt er bij mij niet veel gehuurd.Nu voor een losse verhuur van een versterker van bv 2x500W kan ik inkomen dat er ongeveer 15 geteld wordt.
Maar als je voor bv een fuif alle materialen moet aanrekenen met de prijzen in je verhuurlijst,en als je dit dan vergelijkt met de totaalprijs die je voor die produktie krijgt dan moet je toch serieuze kortingen geven t.o.v. de verhuurprijs per stuk.

Ik wil eigenlijk maar gewoon zeggen dat er bij ons in de buurt zovelen zijn,en organisatoren springen van de ene naar de andere met lagere offertes om er toch maar enkele euro's af te kunnen doen...
Zodoende we eigenlijk steeds maar meer of beter(duurder) materiaal plaatsen voor hetzelfde geld!

Nu MOETEN hier op een plaatselijke boerenfuif, zoveel scans, zoveel movingheads, technics platenspelers, Rodec mengtafel... en o wee als er iemand voor dezelfde prijs een fourbarke meer hangt...dan willen ze al aan de prijs gaan sleutelen...

En ik heb het hier vooral over de "grotere" firma's die er hun brood mee moeten verdienen.Ik doe dit eigenlijk als hobby-bijberoep, maar die mensen moeten daar van leven!
Laatst nog een fuif waarbij ik die firma hun verhuurlijst erbij nam,en alles samengeteld kwam ik uit op zo'n 1250 euro(50.000bef) aan materiaal,dan spreek ik nog niet over vervoer,helpers... en achteraf blijkt dat die "idioten" slechts 500 euro hebben aangerekend...

Naar mijn gevoel is de situatie in nederland beter,aangezien veel verhuurbedrijven in de buurt liever produkties doen in nederland dan in belgie aangezien er daar voor kwaliteit ook betaald wordt!



Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 08/09/2002  23:38:26

----------


## axs

Beste Mr X,

Je mag een lijst die je vind op het net of opvraagt nooit beginnen vergelijken met de werkelijke verhuurprijzen!
Deze prijzen zijn stukprijzen voor de losse verhuur.
Dat zijn dan nog prijzen die worden aangerekend aan laten we zeggen : 'gelegenheidsklanten'.  Klanten die dikwijlder komen huren krijgen fikse kortingen.  (meestal in de branche hier een 10-30%)
En de prijs die wordt aangerekend is idd meestal 1/30 van de aankoopprijs... hangt ervan af op hoeveel tijd je je materiaal kan afschrijven!

Voor de verhuur van volledige sets worden paketten gemaakt en bekeken samen met de huurder wat het budget toelaat.  Maar hier in Zuid-limburg (streek van Hasselt) zitten de prijzen nog ongeveer hetzelfde... er zijn inderdaad sommigen die constant onder de prijs duiken.... meestal jongeren die van pa wat geld toegestopt krijgen en dan voor een appel en een ei installaties gaan doen!
Laat ze maar doen... verdwijnen toch snel van de markt met zulke toestanden! 

Heb het dit weekend nog meegemaakt.... Inderdaad MH's maar van JB, par56's ipv par64, is totaal niet afgewerkt..., apparatuur die het laat afweten voor de party en NIET wordt vervangen...
Ben zeker dat volgende keer ik die party terug heb, ook al vraag ik dan 50-125EURO meer!







De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CyberNBD

Hmmmm je verhaal komt me bekend voor, komt misschien omdat ik ook in belgisch limburg woon, ik hanteer toch gewoon de "dure" prijzen, zoals ook de grotere bedrijven hier wel doen.  Als ik de prijzen zou moeten rekenen waar sommigen hier een fuifje voor doen blijf ik soms liever thuis.  Maarjah tis een keuze, bedrijf waar ik veel inkoop zit op dezelfde prijzen als ik en blijkt dat zij ook erg veel in nederland zitten voor producties, dus je theorie klopt wel aardig.  Verder idd wel opletten dat de prijzen van producties wel afhankelijk zijn van kortingen, hoe vaak de klant terugkomt, afwerking etc, maar qua losse verhuur is er toch ook een duidelijk verschil in prijzen merkbaar, voor exact dezelfde materialen.
Verschil wat jij geeft is al heel extreem, alleen aan verhuur al 1250 euro en de show met die spullen voor 500 euro doen kan gewoon nooit zo een grote korting zijn, naar mijn zin.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 08/09/2002  20:53:09

----------


## verhuur x

Hoi Tom,
jij(lanaken dacht ik) zit kort bij mij in de buurt (opglabbeek).
Maar ik ben nog maar pas begonnen...
En van die 20000 bef t.o.v. 50000 bef tja...hier is het lijstje wat er stond:

6x subkast + 4x top Martin Audio
2x versterkerrack
discobar
trussconstructie rechthoek 12x12
2x mega strobo
16x scan martin
8x sixbar
4x aircraft set
blacklights,smoke...

en ik kan je vertellen dat het een firma is uit het genkse...dat kan je al vermoeden aan de gebruikte geluidsset denk ik :-)

nu ik hou mij eigenlijk liever bezig met kleinere dingen, fesstjes, snel opgebouwd...afbreken

groetjes
davy

----------


## CyberNBD

Hmm firma is idd erg snel af te leiden uit de geluidsset ja.  Kan me alleen erg moeilijk voorstellen dat ze zo erg onder de prijs duiken, op hun losse verhuur gerekend, met een mooie korting van 30% kom je misschien net uit op die 1250 euro, dus vraag ik me af waarom ze dan voor een eigen productie maar 500 euro vragen voor die hele handel.  Ging misschien via iemand die er werkt ofzo?   BTW verhuur zit tegenwoordig in het hasseltse, hebben een ander firmaatje opgekocht.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## axs

FF een rechtzetting hier denk ik:

Als we het over dezelfde firma hebben (en ben wel heel zeker )... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Is nu volledig opgenomen in Always events... en NIET andersom !!!

Vind het wel eigenaardig dat zij die set aan die prijs zouden verhuren.... ben je daar zeker van???  Ofwel was het voor iemand die er werkte, of een party die ze al jaren deden en niet kwijt wilden om de één of andere reden...



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CyberNBD

We hebben het over dezelfde firma ja, dat weet ik ook wel zeker, alleen hoor ik overal dat .. Allways heeft opgekocht<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Vraag me dan trouwens ook af waarom het nou niet Allways Sales en Allways Rent is <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> (zie bord langs poort in Hasselt).  Verder sta ik er ook een beetje van te kijken dat ze die set voor zo een prijs verhuren, lijkt me niet zomaar van hun gewoonte, tenzij eventueel voor iemand die er werkt oid.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 09/09/2002  00:28:54

----------


## axs

hihi, is misschien aanbieding geweest samen met wat groenten en fruit <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>





De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

S2 heeft de Allways group opgekocht, niet andersom, niet tegendraads, niet langsboven en niet langsonder. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

LOL Mansho <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: en achteraf blijkt dat die "idioten" slechts 500 euro hebben aangerekend...



In diezelfde trend: seen on snuffelsite





> citaat:Te koop Aangeboden: hallo muziekkanten ik ben geluids lichtman ik ben in bezit van eigen apparatuur 2 bas 500watt per kant rcf 2 top 600 watt per kant rcf mengtafel 16 kanaals echo roland microfoons enz... truss 4 meter 2 scans dmx 8 par 56 300watt 2 moonflowers rook machine enz... ik verhuur deze set compleet incl geluids lichtman voor de prijs van 225 € 06---------



*Greetz Niek*

----------


## verhuur x

tja, die fuif heeft altijd een collega van mij gedaan... tot ze iets groters wilden.Zijn ze daar gaan aankloppen.en hebben dus veeeel materiaal gekregen voor weinig geld.
Maar dit jaar opnieuw de fuif en stond er al wat minder (alleen scans,geen pars), zeck geluid,...

volgens mij heeft ie dus gewoon 1x spotgoedkoop gewerkt om de fuif vast te krijgen en andere mensen onder hun pluimen schieten!

probleem is natuurlijk dat die organisatoren nu gaan rondkijken om weer ergens zo'n deal te krijgen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> S2 heeft de Allways group opgekocht, niet andersom, niet tegendraads, niet langsboven en niet langsonder. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Merci Stijn...
Heb dus het omgekeerde gehoord uit anderen bronnen... en die waren volgens mij meer dan betrouwbaar omdat zij grote samenwerkingscontracten hebben met Ronny.

Maar zal ze dus eens deftig aan hun oren moeten gaan trekken! 

<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ga het dus eerst ff dubbelchecken!
Kan dus zijn dat ik mis was <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle> maar dacht dat mijn bronnen betrouwbaar waren... That's life 


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> LOL Mansho <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hihi, is één van de besten waar ik in jaren ben opgekomen  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Vond hem zelf wel goed 


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CyberNBD

Tis weer es wat anders, trussen en parren tussen de appelen, peren en appelsienen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Over die overname, weet het van Ronny zelf, dus mag hopen datie de waarheid vertelt.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Davy Gabriels

nu nog eens een vraagje: stel dat ik zo ne nieuwe electrovoice baskast RX118, kost 1500 euro,zou aanschaffen. Als je deze zou verhuren zou je logischerwijze 1/30 van de aanschafwaarde moeten vragen, dus zou je zo'n baskast moeten verhuren voor 50 euro ??? Wordt dit ook effectief gedaan?
Dit lijkt mij toch veel, niet?

groetjes
davy

----------


## Robert

Nee.... dat kan ik je zo wel vertellen. Het verhuurbedrijf om de hoek rekent standaard 15 euro voor een laagkast, en dan kan je kiezen uit EAW, Bell, EV en nog wat meer (weet ik veel...)

Een ander bedrijf dat ik ken rekent 200 euro incl. btw voor een turbosound floodlight set met labgruppen versterkers. Is niet duur natuurlijk. Maar volgens mijn snelle schatting is dit iets van 1% van zijn (inkoop-) nieuwprijs.

Grtz. Robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

voor die 200euro, is dat een grote set geluid dan? 2xbas+2xtop? Met labgruppen versterkers???

Nu,ik vraag ook niet meer als 200euro voor mijn setje, maar da is 4xbas+2xtop,zelfgemaakte kasten, met versterkerrack(American dj).Is dus in verhouding goedkoop spul.

----------


## Robert

Turbosound is topkwaliteit, niet te vergelijken met zelfbouwsystemen. Wordt wereldwijd gebruikt door de allergrootste verhuurbedrijven.

Het betreffende systeem bestaat uit 2 laagkasten (dubbel 18"), en twee toppen, is 3-weg actief en heeft een rendement van ca. 108 dB (1w/1m).

Robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Heb je het toevallig over de TFL-760 + TSW-718, oftewel een floodlight setje ?

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## Robert

Ja; staat ook al in mijn voor-vorige posting trouwens, bovenaan deze pagina.

Robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------

